# Sticky  PLEASE READ!!!!



## Cloudy

*Dear All,

Please be reminded that it is illegal to provide drugs and some supplements to people, wether for cost or for free. This is clearly stated in the Site Guidelines and in a sticky at the top of this section. It is also very clearly identified in bold writing in a pink box every time you create a post or thread.

There is absolutely no excuse for 'accidentally' or purposefully offering drugs to other members, however people continue to do so.

Please be advised that anyone offering drugs, and those requesting them, will receive an instant ban. Due to the serious illegal nature of this matter your posts may also be modified or removed if they may potentially be perceived as offering or requesting drugs and/or supplements.

Thank you for your cooperation

Cloudy - Volunteer Moderator

Xxx*


----------

